

Genetic Access Control Using 23AndMe - jhull
https://github.com/offapi/rbac-23andme-oauth2

======
j-pb
I applaude this excellent trolling. Nice idea, nice realisation.

It already got people offended because "a genetic filter for safe spaces for
women is transphobic". Wow, just wow. [https://github.com/offapi/rbac-23andme-
oauth2/issues/3](https://github.com/offapi/rbac-23andme-oauth2/issues/3)

 _claps_

